# 80d focus points



## chiefdeck (Sep 11, 2018)

When shooting BIF sometimes bird is in focus other times not. When using single point or zone 9 focus points I will check where focus points locked in they show locked on bird/birds and shot is not in focus, or when shows focus points locked on background and not on bird/birds they are in focus as in image below any ideas why.


----------

